# Java Media Framework



## eliot (14. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

das Java Media Framework scheint es weder für Windows noch Linux
bei Oracle zum Download zu geben? Alle Versuche sind 
bei mir gescheitert. Wird das JMF nicht weiter entwickelt/unterstützt?
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem JMF gemacht?
Ich wollte es nutzen, um Bilder von einer USB Webcam zu laden.

Grüße
eliot


----------



## r.w. (15. Aug 2010)

Hallo eliot,

Download JMF 2.1.1e

VG ROlf


----------



## eliot (15. Aug 2010)

r.w. hat gesagt.:


> Hallo eliot,
> 
> Download JMF 2.1.1e
> 
> VG ROlf



Ja, genau da habe ich es probiert. Kein Erfolg!
Weder mit Safari noch Firefox?!


----------



## Runtime (15. Aug 2010)

Bei mir gehts auch nicht... Ist wahrscheinlich irgend ein Fehler der Website. Probier es am Abend nochmal.


----------



## eliot (17. Aug 2010)

Download geht jetzt wieder!


----------



## tuxedo (18. Aug 2010)

btw: JMF ist tot :autsch:


----------

